# Leelu is growing (obviously LOL)



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

The first pic is when she was 8wks and the last pics are of her at 3.5/4mths
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Awww....she's growing into quite the lovely young lady and she's still a sweetie!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

She's precious~ I love all that ear hair!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

She's really growing up quick! Those eyes are just gorgeous.


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

aww thanks! I love how her points are coming in more and more each week it seems soo neat!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. What a little darling!


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

some more for your viewing pleasure! lol


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I love that third pic of the new ones with her little tongue! Too cute!


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

heehee she just 'caught' the laser pointer and was pretty pleased with herself LOL


----------



## Jackmom (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok, now these really should of had a cuteness alert warning on them!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

AWWW!! She's adorable!:heart:love2


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Love the new pictures! She's sooo adorable and she's going to be stunning when she's grown.


----------

